# Steady 30 minute climb in San Diego?



## uno-speedo (Oct 26, 2004)

Looking for some help here. I'm trying to find a steady 30 minute climb in or around San Diego. Thanks!


----------



## JaeP (Mar 12, 2002)

uno-speedo said:


> Looking for some help here. I'm trying to find a steady 30 minute climb in or around San Diego. Thanks!


Kitchen Creek. 

It's more than 30 min but it's one long steady climb. It's in the east county near Sun Rise Hwy.


----------



## chang100 (Aug 29, 2003)

*Dehesa Grade*

do a google search for "Great Western Loop", featuring 12 miles of climbing in the first 1/3 of the ride.


----------



## Edster (Aug 22, 2004)

How about Honey Springs and Mt. Palomar?


----------



## bigpinkt (Jul 20, 2006)

Honey Springs is a good 1/2 climb. The grade is rather easy though. Palomar is much longer


----------



## Edster (Aug 22, 2004)

I just thought of Skyline Truck Trail off of Hwy 94 and if you make a right by the elementry school (off of Skyline), there's Lyons Valley Road.

There is also Harbison Canyon road.

And before the road (and houses) collasped, there was the climb to Mt Soledad.


----------



## andulong (Nov 23, 2006)

Ride up Palomar for 30 minutes then turn around. Lake Wolford road might be close to 30 minutes going up. Poway grade too.


----------



## uno-speedo (Oct 26, 2004)

Thanks for the help!

Now to go Google!


----------



## andulong (Nov 23, 2006)

*Try this link Hills of SD County.*

http://www.fullcommitment.com/Nav.aspx/Page=/PageManager/Default.aspx/PageID=1356173

First click on the link then click on "climbs of the county"


----------



## bmolloy (Nov 7, 2004)

Here are a few with Motionbased links:

Jamacha to Alpine loop:
http://trail.motionbased.com/trail/activity/2894704

Kitchen Creek: (from Lakeside with Dehesa grade)
http://trail.motionbased.com/trail/activity/2913950

The Five Faces of Soledad: (not quite 30 minutes but quick descents)
http://trail.motionbased.com/trail/activity/3137170

Rice / Couser Canyon:
http://trail.motionbased.com/trail/activity/4876947

Lakeside to East Willows:
http://trail.motionbased.com/trail/activity/1743078

Scripps Old Pro Ride: (Del Dios hwy is a pretty good steady climb)
http://trail.motionbased.com/trail/activity/2310125

To get the full 1/2 hr. steady climb you really need to go into the east county, like the great western loop that was mentioned, or Mt. Laguna or Mt. Palomar. (Unless you climb really slowly!) I put some other options that have good climbing with short descents between climbs.

Have Fun!


----------



## sdjeff (Sep 4, 2008)

Santa Ysabel to Julian (or beyond) ought to work too. 

In closer, maybe the 78 from Wild Animal Park to Ramona? I've only ridden down it, not up (might be a little tight, traffic-wise). 6 miles, 1000' plus vert

bigpinkt: "Honey Springs is a good 1/2 climb. The grade is rather easy though." ??? Only 7 miles at +/- 5%... Burst my bubble, did that ride for the first time yesterday. Started from Del Cerro, did 55 miles with 5400' climbing, thought that was a pretty good ride. But then I'm slow (4.5 hrs ride time).


----------

